# 80 Gal IR tripping thermal breaker



## Evinrude20 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, Looking for some help.
I recently bought an 80 gallon, Ingersoll rand air compressor off of a local guy. He thinks it has a 7.5 hp motor, im not sure how to tell. It's a WEG, 3450rpm, 240V. No actual HP listed on it. Anyways, when I went to look at it, he started it up and it ran to about 80psi, then quit. Turned out it tripped the thermal breaker on the motor. After it cooled, he reset and pumped again and it tripped again. Long story short, he sold it to me as is for dirt cheap since he was moving. He said the motor was bought brand new 2 years ago, and the compressor was never used during that time. (the motor does look spotless new). I wired it directly to my panel at home, 30amp two pole breaker. From there it goes to a 120-277 volt light switch to act as an on/off. Then to the pressure switch, then to the motor. Now Ive read for 240V to use 10 AWG, however the motor came from the factory with 12 AWG. I have 10 from the panel, right to the pressure switch where it meets the motor. So again I ran it today, pumped to 80PSI, tripped. the motor is very hot to the touch. After I reset, I tried to start it and it wouldnt turn the pistons, im not sure how long the air takes to drain out of the heads (I could barely hear a hiss from the unloader valve). I drained the entire tank and ran it again, same thing it tripped off at 40 psi now, cause the motor was already "warmed" up. Im not sure what else I can do to get this thing to not overheat. There is lots of oil in the tank, I can easily turn the pully by hand. Im not sure how the unloading valve works, or if that would make a difference when its charging the tank. Any and all help is appreciated!!!

Dan


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Test the capacitors one may be bad or weak causing the motor to try and work too hard once it has to build some pressure


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

You may also check the power consumption or work load capacity with help of stabilizer.Mostly main power socket wires could not support the voltage high to low check and manage it first.


----------

